# Crazing of Headlights



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Odds are you are looking at sun damage.....generally speaking, crazing is caused by Mr. Sunshine.
Chances are, the side in question is frequently parked in such a way as to be getting more potental damage than the other.
For example, on this side of the pond anything that has Southern exposure will be affected by the intense sun.
Proving the theory, I had to have my house re-sided after thirty years because the finish (a light autumn yellow) had faded to white patches on the southern exposure.

Your vehicle (speculation here) may be experiencing the same thing.....over here, parking facing west will cause sun damage to the left side and front of the vehicle over several years.

All that gobblygook to say that it may not be a defect in material or workmanship.....the basis of a warranty claim.

I, however, agree with you that those who frequent the same dealer for all their service needs generally find that certain repairs that fall under the 'This could be warranty' mindset, sometimes find the dealership found a way to get warranty coverage, either full or partial as you have seen.

You mentioned total mileage though, and if your basic warranty has been exausted, the potental of warranty assistance as a customer goodwill thing are reduced with every mile past coverage.
I don't think, (my opinion as a former business owner) the dealership should have to bear any financial assistance beyond maybe a labor adjustment.

If, IMO, your dealer was to assist in any way, and only because you are a steady customer, it would be along the lines of the part at dead cost, and a labor adjustment in your favor.

Since you have played the warranty game, you are aware there are certain items that the manufacturer has 'dug their feet in' and will not provide assistance beyond basic warranty......period.
I suspect this may be one of those items and the DSM told the dealer there was no need for him/her to get involved since the manufacturer has already made their assistance polocies clear.

There was a member posting, maybe a month ago, about the hardcoating that is applied to the transparent lens area peeling off.
The poster was still in basic warranty.
The OP has not posted back but as long as the car is in its original, basic Bumper to Bumper basic warranty, this defect in material or workmanship should be covered without any fuss.

Anyways, on this one, I think you should consider a few trips to the wrecking yard......the car is popular enouph that there should be parts aplenty at reasonable prices.......

IMO, you don't have much to stand on if you are beyond basic warranty coverage.

Good luck!
Rob


----------



## Ralli (Sep 25, 2012)

Here in Australia, the Cruze comes with a 3 year or 100 000klm warranty whichever occurs first , so my vehicle is still well within the warranty period ..


----------

